# Another Golf R new car prep BRITEMAX



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Evening all.
This Golf R was booked about this time last year, but due to the customer rejecting the car, and subsequent replacements I finally got to do it 11 months later...

Car supplied absolutely untouched/washed by the dealer. Just PDI'd and straight to us. You have to insist on it with these or your life is absolute misery.

Only after pics I'm afraid but our usual new car process:

Foam, rinse, wash, clay, cleanse with Britemax AIO. Buff, seal with Britemax Vantage. Wheels with Nanolex Paint and alloy pro, carpets with Nanolex Textile, seats with Dr Leather Dye Block etc etc.

















Best wishes

Tim


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking absolutely stunning Tim


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome Boss :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Night Blue - love it and have it. One of the best dark colours for the car in my view. Looking fantastic there Tim, top quality work as always.:thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Not my favourite colour but looks stunning


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice Tim!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work as usual Tim. Night Blue really suits the R, more so than it does on the other models. Looks ace.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful!

Looks a lot better than the common Lapiz Blue.

:thumb:


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

Good work as ever Tim!
See you July sometime for the M3 hopefully!!
Paul


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done as always Tim:thumb:

Not keen on the colour though...looks, well a bit boring to my eyes.

Got my first one booked in in a couple of weeks in the grey, whatever that is called:thumb:

ATB

Chris


----------



## DGEMMELL (Jun 14, 2015)

Good job.


----------

